# Expats Cairo!



## charmer72 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi everyone just want to check if there are still expats left in Cairo for the moment and hope you are all ok, would be nice to meet up just let me know who is interested.
Finally I start working 2day and hope Egypt will be in peace very soon!

Take care and hoop to see you all soon.


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

yes of course. Zamalek is OK.


----------



## charmer72 (Mar 13, 2010)

Zamalek is quit far for me, Maadi is more near.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

if you are in sharm then any part of Cairo is a long walk :eyebrows:


----------



## charmer72 (Mar 13, 2010)

@Lanason : I live in Cairo not in Sharm :clap2:
Had a look to change it but don't find it!




Lanason said:


> if you are in sharm then any part of Cairo is a long walk :eyebrows:


----------

